# Chewing like mad !!!



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi everyone I am having a real issue with Rudi chewing my Lino - she has ripped a massive hole in the middle of the kitchen and she doesn't do it when we are out at work - she does it at night time or if we go upstairs - my son was eating so I put her in kitchen and came
Back and the hole was bigger - the puppy chewing spray does nothing but encourage her to chew more!!! I don't know what to do until I can afford to get the floor done - don't want Lino again incase she likes the taste of that haha 

Also she keeps turning her bowl of water upside down - she must find this very entertaining as she always picks the times when I am cooking haha 

She has teething toys and balls to keep her entertained but she doesn't want them .... She wants my flooring


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I have also noticed I have put this in the picture file and you were all expecting a picture haa sorry 


Here is one of the little tinker


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Do you not have a crate? if so put her in there so you can get on with what you need to do.

If you dont i really would invest in one as it can help with alot of things like teething issues, sleeping , your mealtimes etc..

Bailey does that with his water bowl too, it really can be a nuisance can't it (especially when you are already busy,and then they walk it all over the floor or sit in it )

Why not try him with a hoove to chew on or a big raw bone( i know pound stretcher do hooves 2 for 99p ) and they last forever..well not forever but he still has it now after about 6 weeks and i got 2 big raw bones from home & bargain for 89p (sealed), you dont need to spend a fortune on teething toys.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

How can you be mad at that face) butter wouldn't melt !!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What is your water bowl made of, I use a large stone type bowl. I doubt Millie could turn it over and shes fully grown now.

Certainly use the crate if you crate train. Its there for when you can't keen an eye on them and allows them to be in a safe place.

Maybe fill a kong with tasty treats, cream cheese, peanut butter or mix or all three. Freeze it. And when its meal times, give Rudi the kong to keep him occupied.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies - I might need to think about the crate - I thought she would be ok without one and just be in my kitchen but oops I was wrong  it is a stainless steel bowl and am thinking a nice heavy bowl will be needed  it is true I can't stay mad but she is making mess haha


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think you may need to introduce the crate sooner rather than later as it becomes harder to do. Also, remember it needs to be a happy place where Rudi can go and be happy and secure. 

Feed him in their to start with, toys, bed etc.

Good luck


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I think you may need to introduce the crate sooner rather than later as it becomes harder to do. Also, remember it needs to be a happy place where Rudi can go and be happy and secure.
> 
> Feed him in their to start with, toys, bed etc.
> 
> Good luck


Definatley the best way to go...

It really will help with his behaviour

I had another bulldog a few years ago from a pup and we never hada crate( he destroyed quite alot of things including the wire from my dryer,lawn mower,clothing etc..

This was partly my fault as he was also left in the kitchen unattended (i hadn't even thought about getting a crate) and looking back he was a bit out of control for a pup (probably because he didn't have his own space to chill, as i believe this made him more hyper)


Leanne x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree with everything everyone else has said Buddy would walk around with his bowl(it was a plastic one) so invested in a heavy pot one he dosnt do it any more.

A Crate will be so much easier for you it will give you piece of mind that your puppy is safe and so is your house.

Dogs do these types of things when they are bored or seperated from they're family (you),as others have said chews kongs etc are a life saver,however at this age even if i went for a shower i popped Buddy in his crate as when i didnt he would scratch the door takeing all the paint work off.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I get paid next week so will get one then - what size should I get?? Xxxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Emily+Harry said:


> I get paid next week so will get one then - what size should I get?? Xxxx


Mine is a 35" crate (try ebay or amazon )

I think there around £35 (mine was from a friend)

Leanne x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I have ordered my crate today from eBay - 36" for £28 - will arrive on Monday  xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

If you want to preserve your kitchen, carpets, furniture, car interior a crate is essential. I have lost count of friends who say 'my dog chewed my kitchen etc'. Of course they will if they can get to it! Crate and relax!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

You'll be alot happier knowing she's safe and isn't destroying your home  x


----------



## JessicaAleigha (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe you can put down a rug or something in that spot for a while.


----------

